# What did you feed your dog as a puppy?



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I know this topic has been brought up a million times and I have read tons of threads about food options...but still wanted to run some things by you all. Or may be just vent a little bit... :innocent:

So I am trying to figure out the food situation with Emma and trying to decide what I want to put her on more long term. Bailey eats frozen raw (Primal) or dehydrated raw (Honest Kitchen, Stella & Chewy's, Addiction) so I would love it if I can start Emma off with a similar diet. So I made a list of some "All Life Stages" dehydrated foods with moderate protein to try with her: THK Embark and Thrive, three of the Addiction dehydrated varieties, and Grandma Lucy's Artisan. I have been trying THK Embark with her for almost week - she likes it and is eating it well BUT oh my goodness, she is pooping all over the place constantly!! Plus it's sooo messy and gets all over her and with her eating three meals a day, that's three times that I have to wash her face every day! I also tried the GL Chicken and it's a little less messy but same poop problem! I will try the Addiction when I can get some...but honestly don't know if I can keep up with the dehydrated raw with her at this age. Between all the pee and poop and her getting so messy eating, I feel like I am constantly cleaning her up! I do believe this is the healthiest diet for her so I know I would feel like a bad mommy if I give up on it...buuuuut....

The other option is a good quality kibble even though I am not a huge kibble fan at all. I did give Bailey Canine Caviar Puppy and Fromm dry food when he was a baby but after that he's been on canned/raw food. But I am considering putting Emma on a high quality dry food...at least for now...and maybe doing the dehydrated for just dinner. I would probably go with the Fromm Four-Star line and rotate through the different varieties - they are "All Life Stages" (which, I was told by a very wise person is a better option than going with a specific life stage, like puppy food :thumbsup ARGH! I went through so much research and trial and error with Bailey before figuring out what he did best on so I feel like this really shouldn't be this hard! :smilie_tischkante:

So I thought I'd ask you guys...what did you feed your dog when he/she was a puppy? Or if you have a puppy now, what do you feed? Did you rotate through several varieties, or change up foods between different meals through our the day? What worked best for you? What didn't work? Did you feed an All Life Stages or Puppy food? 

Bailey and Emma say THANK YOU AUNTIES in advance for sharing your opinions!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have no basis for this but I did not want to start feeding raw when Gustave was that young. Just didn't know if his immune system would be strong enough. 

He ate Fromm Four Star kibble and canned. Their canned food line is also really good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

eiksaa said:


> I have no basis for this but I did not want to start feeding raw when Gustave was that young. Just didn't know if his immune system would be strong enough.
> 
> He ate Fromm Four Star kibble and canned. Their canned food line is also really good.
> 
> ...


I agree. There are arguably many benefits to feeding raw, but it is usually recommended for adult dogs with no health issues.

What was Emma eating before she came home? I'd continue to feed that.

I am not a huge fan of kibble either (I am now homecooking for Mr. B.), but when he was a puppy he ate kibble per his breeder.

Too high protein can also be an issue with Maltese. 

You have a great breeder so ask her and follow her advice!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I kept Maddie on the breeder's food for the first few months so that's honestly where I'd go for advice. 

I just have to say the pictuer of Bailey and Emma is so cute! How are they getting along?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> I have no basis for this but I did not want to start feeding raw when Gustave was that young. Just didn't know if his immune system would be strong enough.
> 
> He ate Fromm Four Star kibble and canned. Their canned food line is also really good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aastha! I do agree with you on the raw for a puppy to some degree...that is why I did not want to start Emma on the frozen raw that Bailey's on. But I figured the dehydrated has been processed enough that it's a much safer bet. Plus, the Grandma Lucy's that was on my options contains cooked meat. 

At this point, I am leaning towards getting one of the Fromm Four star bags and seeing how she does on it. Did you rotate Gustave through all the grain-free and grain-inclusive varieties or stick to one or two kinds?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Not one to give good food advice. I Just Want to say I Love those two of Yours.*
*Just adorable.*
*Well ill post i guess. When Yogi came home he was on Enhance?*
*So I Bought BB-Vet said No Way. Ok I Put him on Wellness Small Breed Just for Puppy. Hes Been On that ever since. Along with Boiled chicken veggies yogurt.*

*God i hope this is ok. If someone want to PM me advice fill free.*

*Ok I Think You will get all the good advice you need here. But i know its so hard to get it right. Good Luck'Nickee**


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just wanted to mention that the messy poo can be an indication that the food you are feeding is too rich for Emma...IMHO, I think rotating foods can cause digestive upsets, too. If you do rotate food, my vet recommends doing it with the seasons..spring, summer, fall, winter..I use a high quality kibble as a "base" food, and rotate adding things to it...soupy or stew-type foods make for messy faces...Innova makes a good quality canned food...I fed the low fat to Eva as a pup(it's not really low fat) and it is easier on their faces..B)


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks Aastha! I do agree with you on the raw for a puppy to some degree...that is why I did not want to start Emma on the frozen raw that Bailey's on. But I figured the dehydrated has been processed enough that it's a much safer bet. Plus, the Grandma Lucy's that was on my options contains cooked meat.
> 
> At this point, I am leaning towards getting one of the Fromm Four star bags and seeing how she does on it. Did you rotate Gustave through all the grain-free and grain-inclusive varieties or stick to one or two kinds?


I did canned Chicken for breakfast. Then I mixed a bag of grain inclusive and a bag of grain free kibble, sealed half of it airtight and gave him lunch and dinner from the other half. 

Once I ran out of these, I got two diff flavors, but still one grain free and one inclusive. Now he's 9 months old and I switched to home cooking and I have two bags of kibble mixed together just sitting there which I use as treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I agree. There are arguably many benefits to feeding raw, but it is usually recommended for adult dogs with no health issues.
> 
> What was Emma eating before she came home? I'd continue to feed that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, Marj! I am definitely wanting to stay in the moderate protein stage for Emma right now, with any type of food I try. At this point, I am only mixing little bits of the new food in with what she is currently eating just to see how she likes/tolerates it. She has been on Red Barn from her breeder and I just got another order of it mailed in so I definitely plan on continuing that for a while, but would like to slowly introduce other foods if I can. Yes, absolutely - Carina is an amazing breeder and a good friend...she has been so helpful with all my questions and I definitely talk to her for advice on all things Emma-related. She was okay with me trying out different foods but I will most certainly talk to her again about it before I decide on anything! 

I did see your threads about Balance IT and am interested in trying it out at some point with my Bailey too! (and Emma when she's older)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> I kept Maddie on the breeder's food for the first few months so that's honestly where I'd go for advice.
> 
> I just have to say the pictuer of Bailey and Emma is so cute! How are they getting along?


Thank you! Bailey and Emma are getting along very well! I am thrilled about how well they're playing together. I will try to go through all my videos and post some. Thanks for asking about them!



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Not one to give good food advice. I Just Want to say I Love those two of Yours.*
> *Just adorable.*
> *Well ill post i guess. When Yogi came home he was on Enhance?*
> *So I Bought BB-Vet said No Way. Ok I Put him on Wellness Small Breed Just for Puppy. Hes Been On that ever since. Along with Boiled chicken veggies yogurt.*
> ...


Thank you Nickee!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Just wanted to mention that the messy poo can be an indication that the food you are feeding is too rich for Emma...IMHO, I think rotating foods can cause digestive upsets, too. If you do rotate food, my vet recommends doing it with the seasons..spring, summer, fall, winter..I use a high quality kibble as a "base" food, and rotate adding things to it...soupy or stew-type foods make for messy faces...Innova makes a good quality canned food...I fed the low fat to Eva as a pup(it's not really low fat) and it is easier on their faces..B)


Hi April! While Emma is pooping more than she did before, it is solid and not messy at all. More poop is pretty common on THK (Bailey goes more when he eats this too) so I was not alarmed or concerned that it's too rich. But I am really not liking dealing with the more poop, especially since she's not fully potty trained yet! Thanks for your suggestions. We'll talk more when I see you in a few days


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> I did canned Chicken for breakfast. Then I mixed a bag of grain inclusive and a bag of grain free kibble, sealed half of it airtight and gave him lunch and dinner from the other half.
> 
> Once I ran out of these, I got two diff flavors, but still one grain free and one inclusive. Now he's 9 months old and I switched to home cooking and I have two bags of kibble mixed together just sitting there which I use as treats.
> 
> ...


Interesting...I would have never thought of mixing the two bags together! It's helpful to see what has worked for other folks...thank you! 

I would like to try homecooking at some point too - I just got nervous about getting the vitamins/minerals right. I'm thinking about trying the BalanceIT thing with Bailey soon....but will keep Emma on a commercial diet for now, so I can be sure it's balanced!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hi April! While Emma is pooping more than she did before, it is solid and not messy at all. More poop is pretty common on THK (Bailey goes more when he eats this too) so I was not alarmed or concerned that it's too rich. But I am really not liking dealing with the more poop, especially since she's not fully potty trained yet! Thanks for your suggestions. We'll talk more when I see you in a few days


OH WHOOOOPS! I just re-read my initial post and I realized the way I worded this sentence, it does sound like I meant the poo is messy. 

_I have been trying THK Embark with her for almost week - she likes it and is eating it well BUT oh my goodness, she is pooping all over the place constantly!! Plus it's sooo messy and gets all over her and with her eating three meals a day, that's three times that I have to wash her face every day! _

I meant the FOOD is messy and gets all over her face! Sorry! The poos are solid and NOT like she's sick at all. She is just pooing more often!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Interesting...I would have never thought of mixing the two bags together! It's helpful to see what has worked for other folks...thank you!
> 
> I would like to try homecooking at some point too - I just got nervous about getting the vitamins/minerals right. I'm thinking about trying the BalanceIT thing with Bailey soon....but will keep Emma on a commercial diet for now, so I can be sure it's balanced!


Yeah, I was concerned about the protein in grain free because Gustave has never been a big water drinker. But I didn't wanna go all grain either. So it's just some home baked crackpot theory that I tried. 

I got advice(and a meal plan) from a nutritionist before I started home cooking. I think Balance It is great too, but we need vet approval to start (Balance it requires that for puppies not 1yr old yet) and our vet refused. :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Yeah, I was concerned about the protein in grain free because Gustave has never been a big water drinker. But I didn't wanna go all grain either. So it's just some home baked crackpot theory that I tried.
> 
> I got advice(and a meal plan) from a nutritionist before I started home cooking. I think Balance It is great too, but we need vet approval to start (Balance it requires that for puppies not 1yr old yet) and our vet refused. :/
> 
> ...


If I go with the Fromm Four Star, I'm thinking of rotating between the grain-free and frain-inclusive each time she goes through a bag...that way she's not getting the higher protein constantly, we can go from a 29% protein bag to a 24% protein one so that can help keep things balanced hopefully. 

I think it's great that you're homecooking for Gustave, especially that you worked with a nutritionist to get a recipe! I didn't realize BalanceIT requires any kind of approval before you bought it but I'm only thinking of trying it for Bailey at this point and he's 3 so it shouldn't be a problem...I'd be too nervous to try and homecook for a puppy without a nutritionist's advice so will hold off on trying that with Emma. 

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

eiksaa said:


> .
> 
> I got advice(and a meal plan) from a nutritionist before I started home cooking. I think Balance It is great too, but we need vet approval to start (Balance it requires that for puppies not 1yr old yet) and our vet refused. :/
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Glad your vet refused. I waited until Bailey was almost two to try homecooking. You have to be so careful with growing puppies that their nutritional needs are met or they can suffer permanent damage.

This is a must read for anyone thinking of homecooking for their puppy:

Know What the Best Homemade Diet for Your Pet Is


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> :thumbsup: Glad your vet refused. I waited until Bailey was almost two to try homecooking. You have to be so careful with growing puppies that their nutritional needs are met or they can suffer permanent damage.
> 
> This is a must read for anyone thinking of homecooking for their puppy:
> 
> Know What the Best Homemade Diet for Your Pet Is


I wasn't so glad. His reasoning was home cooked diet is not good and I should feed Royal Canin instead. 

Your comment is interesting though because you've been an advocate of Balance It otherwise. Given you can enter your pup's age and list 'growing' as a condition, do you think you don't have confidence in the recipes they generate for puppies? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

eiksaa said:


> I wasn't so glad. His reasoning was home cooked diet is not good and I should feed Royal Canin instead.
> 
> Your comment is interesting though because you've been an advocate of Balance It otherwise. Given you can enter your pup's age and list 'growing' as a condition, do you think you don't have confidence in the recipes they generate for puppies?
> 
> ...


If you check any of the health conditions on the Balance IT website you will get a message that the recipe has to be custom formulated with your vet's approval. That actually gives me confidence.

I have always heard that homecooked isn't advisable until a puppy is one year old so I didn't even consider it for Bailey. His breeder (Josymir) actually recommends Royal Canin small breed puppy food for the first six months then Fromm after that. I followed her advice for Bailey.

I think many vets discourage homecooking because too many people don't do it correctly and they see the results. Even here on SM there are a lot of well intentioned people who just "wing it" and don't add supplements or they don't add the correct supplements. I have a neighbor and friend who homecooks for her two Pekinese, yummy delicious meals, but she adds no supplements whatsoever. One of her dogs is practically bald and she can't figure out why. The other has lots of joint problems. Who knows if their deficient diet is the reason, but I have my suspicions.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> If you check any of the health conditions on the Balance IT website you will get a message that the recipe has to be custom formulated with your vet's approval. That actually gives me confidence.
> 
> I have always heard that homecooked isn't advisable until a puppy is one year old so I didn't even consider it for Bailey. His breeder (Josymir) actually recommends Royal Canin small breed puppy food for the first six months then Fromm after that. I followed her advice for Bailey.
> 
> I think many vets discourage homecooking because too many people don't do it correctly and they see the results. Even here on SM there are a lot of well intentioned people who just "wing it" and don't add supplements or they don't add the correct supplements. I have a neighbor and friend who homecooks for her two Pekinese, yummy delicious meals, but she adds no supplements whatsoever. One of her dogs is practically bald and she can't figure out why. The other has lots of joint problems. Who knows if their deficient diet is the reason, but I have my suspicions.


Yes, but you (proverbial) either have confidence in Balance It or you don't. My vet doesn't (or in any kind of home cooking). Not just for puppies, in general. While I see how owners can mess it up, I would prefer a vet to atleast do his research before saying no to something because he's never heard of it. 

What are different reasons for home cooking? It's healthier IF you add the right supplements, it's safer because you know what goes into it, according to our nutritionist it's better for small breed dogs because of the inherent moisture making proteins easy to digest, and no preservatives! Wouldn't all these reasons apply to puppies too? Or do we believe puppy nutrition is hard to crack? I would think if Royal Canin(and many other brands) know the formula, Balance It or a certified nutritionist should too. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I tried putting my dogs on things like freshpet and the honest kitchen when they were puppies-it didn't work for me. Both of them ate Fromm four star kibble through puppyhood, with some wet food mixed in. If I tried to do anything fancy we had pee and poop accidents all over the place. I was better off waiting until they were about a year old.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> I tried putting my dogs on things like freshpet and the honest kitchen when they were puppies-it didn't work for me. Both of them ate Fromm four star kibble through puppyhood, with some wet food mixed in. If I tried to do anything fancy we had pee and poop accidents all over the place. I was better off waiting until they were about a year old.


Thank you, Shelly...that is the exact same experience I'm having. I'm trying to put her on food from companies I have researched and know well and love...like The Honest Kitchen...but it's just not working out. Way too many poop accidents!!! While I know it can be normal for a dog to poop more on THK, it is NO FUN dealing with that with a puppy who is not yet potty trained! Plus, her face getting so messy every time she eats is annoying, causing her to stain more...just not fun. Oh well, I tried! I think I'll go to the store this weekend and pick up some Fromm to try with her. I'll probably still mix in either some canned or some dehydrated for her dinner and see how she does on that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I fed Lisi on what the breeder had her on from 5 months to a year---then slowly changed her over to home cooking in the evenings (as I did w/Kitzel). I still give her kibble in the AM & 1/4th of an egg. She has done great w/potty and growth & a healthy coat. She does get Animal Essential supplements, along w/plaque off and sometimes a tsp. of yogurt. She gets fresh, rawgreen stuff (she loves watercress & lettuce) and carrots (raw) and the occasional treat. She maintains her weight and is not fussy about food. I feel blessed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

eiksaa said:


> Yes, but you (proverbial) either have confidence in Balance It or you don't. My vet doesn't (or in any kind of home cooking). Not just for puppies, in general. While I see how owners can mess it up, I would prefer a vet to atleast do his research before saying no to something because he's never heard of it.
> 
> What are different reasons for home cooking? It's healthier IF you add the right supplements, it's safer because you know what goes into it, according to our nutritionist it's better for small breed dogs because of the inherent moisture making proteins easy to digest, and no preservatives! Wouldn't all these reasons apply to puppies too? Or do we believe puppy nutrition is hard to crack? I would think if Royal Canin(and many other brands) know the formula, Balance It or a certified nutritionist should too.
> 
> ...


Now I see the point you were making! Guess I missed it the first time. :brownbag:

I agree that I would be upset if my vet flat out refused to support my choice to homecook if I wanted to do it responsibly through a nutritionist.

Truthfully, vets don't learn much about nutrition in vet school (only about four credit hours, I think). The fact that most vets push Hills is proof positive of that to me! 

I have been fortunate that Lady's vets and now Bailey's vet down here are very supportive of decisions I make about my pet's care whether it is Dr. Dodd's limited vaccine schedule or using TF rabies vaccines.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

*A little rant...*

So I went to my local pet boutique today and picked up a bag of the Fromm Chicken a La Veg kibble to try with Emma. As I was checking out, the lady at the counter looked at the kibble and said, "Um, you do realize this has grains in it, right?" and would just not ring it up. I explained that yes, I had a 15 week old small Maltese puppy, and that I was looking for a moderate protein food for her. I told her some grains are okay with me because I plan on rotating between the grain-free and grain-inclusive varieties of Fromm. She said "Why on earth would you do that?" and went and got the owner of the store who proceeded to lecture me about nutrition. Then she looked at the rest of the items I was buying and saw a bag of Primal frozen raw and said, "Okay well who is this for? Why would you buy this raw and then pick up this bag of kibble". It was all so bizarre I honestly didn't know what to say. She told me she was certified in pet nutrition and no where has she ever read that Maltese (or other toy breed dogs) should be excluded from what is considered good nutrition for all dogs...and if I was already feeding Bailey raw then I should know that the best thing to do for my new puppy is to start her off on raw as well. She said if I absolutely had to go with the Fromm kibble, then to do one of the grain free ones...she said the grain-inclusive ones are soooo carb-heavy with barely enough meat that she rarely recommends them to people. I wonder why she carries them in her store then??? :huh: I really don't know what to make out of this lecture I got. I ended up leaving with one of the grain-free Fromm varieties, but now I really don't know what to think anymore. ARGGHH this is sooo frustrating! :smilie_tischkante: 

When I first got Bailey, I did a lot of reading up on nutrition and different food options. I have looked at nearly every healthy dog food in the market and am familiar with a lot of different brands. It took a lot of trial and error to figure out what worked best for Bailey. He does fantastically well on dehydrated/frozen raw and I feel comfortable that, based on my research, that is a good choice for HIM. But I don't necessarily want to force the same foods on Emma, and really want to do what will be best for HER individual needs. So it was not fun being treated like a completely clueless idiot today! :w00t:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Truthfully, vets don't learn much about nutrition in vet school (only about four credit hours, I think). The fact that most vets push Hills is proof positive of that to me!
> 
> I have been fortunate that Lady's vets and now Bailey's vet down here are very supportive of decisions I make about my pet's care whether it is Dr. Dodd's limited vaccine schedule or using TF rabies vaccines.


Yes, I need a new vet. The search is on.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nida, that is ridiculous. I think you were making a very informed decision and considering how there is no consensus on raw vs. cooked, it's ridiculous she would try to force her opinion on you.

I did a lot of research about grain vs. grain free too, my take away was it might be better to feed good grains to lessen chances of allergies developing later in life.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I would have told her that I was just in the market for dog food today, not advice, so please ring up the items I have chosen thankyouverymuch.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I would find a different place to shop. What works for one dog will not work for everyone and she as a store owner should understand that and be more respectful to her customers.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> So I went to my local pet boutique today and picked up a bag of the Fromm Chicken a La Veg kibble to try with Emma. As I was checking out, the lady at the counter looked at the kibble and said, "Um, you do realize this has grains in it, right?" and would just not ring it up. I explained that yes, I had a 15 week old small Maltese puppy, and that I was looking for a moderate protein food for her. I told her some grains are okay with me because I plan on rotating between the grain-free and grain-inclusive varieties of Fromm. She said "Why on earth would you do that?" and went and got the owner of the store who proceeded to lecture me about nutrition. Then she looked at the rest of the items I was buying and saw a bag of Primal frozen raw and said, "Okay well who is this for? Why would you buy this raw and then pick up this bag of kibble". It was all so bizarre I honestly didn't know what to say. She told me she was certified in pet nutrition and no where has she ever read that Maltese (or other toy breed dogs) should be excluded from what is considered good nutrition for all dogs...and if I was already feeding Bailey raw then I should know that the best thing to do for my new puppy is to start her off on raw as well. She said if I absolutely had to go with the Fromm kibble, then to do one of the grain free ones...she said the grain-inclusive ones are soooo carb-heavy with barely enough meat that she rarely recommends them to people. I wonder why she carries them in her store then??? :huh: I really don't know what to make out of this lecture I got. I ended up leaving with one of the grain-free Fromm varieties, but now I really don't know what to think anymore. ARGGHH this is sooo frustrating! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> When I first got Bailey, I did a lot of reading up on nutrition and different food options. I have looked at nearly every healthy dog food in the market and am familiar with a lot of different brands. It took a lot of trial and error to figure out what worked best for Bailey. He does fantastically well on dehydrated/frozen raw and I feel comfortable that, based on my research, that is a good choice for HIM. But I don't necessarily want to force the same foods on Emma, and really want to do what will be best for HER individual needs. So it was not fun being treated like a completely clueless idiot today! :w00t:



What you ran into was an dog food extremist who has their mind made up on what is the right way and all else is wrong. I can't stand these people. And if she's 'certified' in pet nutrition, what the heck is she doing working in a pet store-which any of the pet stores I know of employ for just at or just above minimum wage-if this 'certification' is worth anything she should be able to get a very well paying job working for a vet clinic or a pet food company and so on....

I would have been utterly and completely furious, left my items at the register and left the store-I'd spend my money elsewhere.

You were doing NOTHING WRONG! The FACT is, there are a billion and a half different opinions on what the RIGHT WAY to feed a dog is, and even the experts can not agree on it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> I would find a different place to shop. What works for one dog will not work for everyone and she as a store owner should understand that and be more respectful to her customers.


I agree! If they carry it in their shop they should be comfortable with selling it. No one should argue with you once you've made your choice. Imagine if you were in a grocery store, tried to buy meat and the cashier told you should be be a vegetarian?!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

that's just ridiculous! You shouldn't feel bullied into buying or not buying anything! I have fed Obi the grain-free and grain-inclusive Fromm Four Star without any difference. I hope there is another place you can buy the food from. *shaking head*


----------

